# Elephant Bush



## DAC8671 (Apr 19, 2009)

Can my sully eat Elephant Bush (portulacaria afra)?

http://home.howstuffworks.com/elephant-bush.htm

If so, how often? Would it be a treat for him or can he munch on it every day?


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Elephant Bush is fine for your tort, but like any succulant it can cause loose stools. I feed it to my Greeks at least once or twice a week. 
Just Never feed Elephant Ear - toxic.


----------



## DAC8671 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

